# DNP crystal 250mg first run



## Colin (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi!
I found so much information in this forum that I thought it would be fair to share back my first run. I'm 55 years old, 5.90 feet. Has never done any sport, fitness or cardio in my life, and 6 months ago found myself pre-diabetic, 35% body fat, 236 pounds weight. So I changed my diet, went through keto, low carbs, intermittent fasting, omad, and now around 800-1000 calories deficit 7/7days. And of course I started hitting the gym after a few months walking fast pace five miles every day. I dropped more than 40 pounds, weighing around 192 pounds now, and 27-28% body fat. It's a scale that gives me these numbers, so I don't know how much it's accurate, but the drop is accurate nether less. 
I am looking to drop 20 more pounds, and I'm sure I can do it by just by sticking on my diet and weightlifting every day. A clean loss. But I was curious about DNP so I decided to give it a try, more for the experience than for the necessity.

My pills are dosed 250mg of crystal DNP, but I don't know how reliable is my supplier. Here is my first week:

8 June    250mg morning 8am   191.80 pounds
9 June    250mg morning 8am   192.90 pounds
10 June    250mg morning 8am   192.70 pounds
11 June    250mg morning 8am   192.00 pounds
12 June    250mg morning 8am    193.80 pounds
13 June    *500mg split 12 hours*   194.90 pounds
14 June    *500mg split 12 hours*    194.90 pounds

Side effects: Nothing the first 4 days, a little hot from the 5th day, now I'm just wetting a bit my pillow at night, but really not that much. Not sure if hunger increased, my diet didn't change much, I just added 2 cups of fruits daily, really not a big deal. I can still fast 20 hours a day. Gym is harder, I can't maintain my sets, after 20min I don't have much energy left. Still can do a full hour, but after each set I feel dizzy for 20 seconds.
I'm disappointed not seeing any weight loss, I understand the water retention can mask the fat loss, so let's see how it goes in a week or two.
Today will be my 3rd day at 500mg and side effects so far are minimum. Maybe I have a high tolerance, maybe my batch is weak or under-dosed. I will move up to 750mg tomorrow, split doses 6am, 2pm and 10pm. I don't know how long I will do this run, 3 pills/day will be my maximum limit to stay safe, so it will depends on the side effects I guess.      

Any thoughts?


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2019)

I think you should stay at the same dose until you have completed 10 days then stop. See how the weight drops after 2 weeks from last dose, if the drop is not significant then something is amiss. The scales can **** with your head on dnp so I would not even stand on the till your last dose then every 2 days after that as the water starts coming off.


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks for your word of wisdom. I will stay at 2 pills, not move up to 3 pills as I was planning. 
Number of days depending on the side effects, let’s say total run 10 to 14 days. I will post a full log with water loss weight after cycle.


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2019)

That’s exactly the correct approach. The sides on dnp can crawl up and bite you in the ass. Are you taking electrolytes?? If not I would get some and start now.



Colin said:


> Thanks for your word of wisdom. I will stay at 2 pills, not move up to 3 pills as I was planning.
> Number of days depending on the side effects, let’s say total run 10 to 14 days. I will post a full log with water loss weight after cycle.


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m taking fresh coconut water now, unlimited supply at my door step. Hope this would be enough. 

Thanks again for your advice, I was really frustrated by the lack of results and minor side effects, I would have taken a risky path.


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2019)

had to google that but coconut water does have electrolytes in so guess that be fine



Colin said:


> I’m taking fresh coconut water now, unlimited supply at my door step. Hope this would be enough.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice, I was really frustrated by the lack of results and minor side effects, I would have taken a risky path.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> had to google that but coconut water does have electrolytes in so guess that be fine


I did the same. The question now days is "what doesn't coconut do?"


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2019)

i thought you just used them as a cup for cocktails



stonetag said:


> I did the same. The question now days is "what doesn't coconut do?"


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 15, 2019)

i think youre doing a good job at researching so much props to that. but as mentioned above, stay at 2. you dont want to overdo it on your 1st run as you shoudl really see how your body is going to adjust and effect from it. the sides can really come on strong randomly. i can usually do 15-20 days between 600mg and then i will throw on the 800 for the few days but only b/c i know myself and know whats going to happen. youll get some really good knowledge on yourself on this run just keeping it simple and using it going forward. once you start getting to be really hard to workout and potentially hard breathes, youll probably notice a huge desire for random junk food and cravings...thats probably the end of your run as its gets hard b/c youll want to eat and thats just going to increase she sides. No idea on the coconut water but as long as youre staying hydrated and not feeling any negs, thats good. id still be cautious and keep some G2 or something. with you being pre diabetic...are you checking your sugars during this time? i would highly recommend it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 15, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I did the same. The question now days is "what doesn't coconut do?"




lolz friend of my wife's uses it for lube. im like.... uh no


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 15, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz friend of my wife's uses it for lube. im like.... uh no


Used it for that before too, I was not a fan


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2019)

Me too my arse still hurt 



Straight30weight said:


> Used it for that before too, I was not a fan


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Used it for that before too, I was not a fan



haha yeah we stole some. not a fan




Trump said:


> Me too my arse still hurt




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 15, 2019)

Your diet is very low in calories, maybe too low, you are firing all cartridges too early, it may work or it may fail. My plan would be to increase the calories a bit, your metabolism should be better than when you started, and you should have more muscle than before, so you should continue to burn fat while still gaining some muscle mass. Training should not be very long, with or without DNP, 30-40 minutes, 3-4 times a week. I like a 3 day routine: legs, chest-shoulder-triceps, back-trapeze-biceps, Cardio fasting almost every day, 45 minutes. If all this is in order, just let DNP do the work, one week ON and one week OFF. Keep the same protocol every week you need, you do not need to increase the dose or run more days.


----------



## Trump (Jun 16, 2019)

Gaining muscle on DNP? Is that possible



Beti ona said:


> Your diet is very low in calories, maybe too low, you are firing all cartridges too early, it may work or it may fail. My plan would be to increase the calories a bit, your metabolism should be better than when you started, and you should have more muscle than before, so you should continue to burn fat while still gaining some muscle mass. Training should not be very long, with or without DNP, 30-40 minutes, 3-4 times a week. I like a 3 day routine: legs, chest-shoulder-triceps, back-trapeze-biceps, Cardio fasting almost every day, 45 minutes. If all this is in order, just let DNP do the work, one week ON and one week OFF. Keep the same protocol every week you need, you do not need to increase the dose or run more days.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 16, 2019)

Not while you taking DNP, but yes in the general program of excessive fat loss. This applies to someone who has not lift and diet for gain muscle previously, as with Colin case, if you are a lifter for years, forget about that. Now, I have a protocol to use DNP in off season to get lower fat gain. So technically, you will gain more muscle versus fat. This is just theoretical, I'm starting to experiment with it. It is really easy to do, just a week of DNP and increase your cardio fast from 30 to 50 minutes, one week each month.


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2019)

*UPDATE*
The two last days side effects were getting harder to go through.
No energy, I couldn't go to the gym yesterday.
Cravings are a real thing, I was intermittent fasting 20 hours a day for two months, and now I have to eat every 6 hours. No junk, just chicken breast, eggplants, eggs, but that's still more calories adding up.
The worst thing is not the sweating all day and night, it's the very poor sleep and been totally lethargic when I wake up. I can't roll out of bed, no energy at all. 
The increase in weight is surprising but I'm not worried. Most of it, if not all, is water retention. 

So I decided to stop today after a very short cycle of 9 days. It will take 10-15 days to flush out the DNP from my system, I will post a final data sheet in two weeks with the weight variations. 
Thinking already starting a second cycle in 2 months, but sticking to 250mg/day with no increase and for a total of 20 days length. Maybe change my DNP source. Thanks again for your feedback and support. It helped me take the right approach and stay on the safe side. 



*Date**250mg**Total **Kg**Lbs*07-Jun0087.8193.608-Jun1 pill25087.0191.809-Jun1 pill40787.5192.910-Jun1 pill50787.4192.711-Jun1 pill56987.1192.012-Jun1 pill60987.9193.813-Jun2 pills88388.4194.914-Jun2 pills105688.4194.915-Jun2 pills116688.8195.816-Jun2 pills123489.3196.917-Jun077889.6197.518-Jun049019-Jun030920-Jun019421-Jun012222-Jun07723-Jun04924-Jun03125-Jun01926-Jun01227-Jun0828-Jun0529-Jun0330-Jun0201-Jul0102-Jul0103-Jul00


----------



## Trump (Jun 17, 2019)

Very good shout stopping now, and good on you for listening to advice, believe it or not not many people do. Drink plenty water now and it will flush that water retention away.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2019)

Good work man and I completely agree with Trump above...its good to look at how the body is telling you to react. some people can take it for a few days and be done with it as it gets too much but youll see most people are right around where you're at 10-14 days. Pretty good idea to read the body and lets see how you come out of it and see the end results...that will be a really good idea for the future. The cravings are very real, it sucks. You can be one, like me, who simply doesnt want junk and sweets but towards the end, nothing but that soulds like the best food in the world. once i get there, i gotta stop or the results suck ass like you said..sweating is horrible at that point. keep us updated on the progress of the water drop, you'll be surprised as just how much water you can retain while on DNP. keep up that water and electros while its coming out


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 17, 2019)

Awesome to see a member taking time to research and following he advice then sharing it in s great thread!! 
Looking forward to seeing your progress and keep up the good work!


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 18, 2019)

"Cravings are a real thing... The worst thing is not the sweating all day and night, it's the very poor sleep and been totally lethargic when I wake up."            Lol, hahaha, all this is totally normal. The worst is undoubtedly the night, the sweat comes when you get into bed.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 18, 2019)

It is difficult to understand, but less is more when you run DNP. However, most of us only learn when we decide to increase the dose, and suffering kicks our asses. I have run many cycles, with more and less days, more and less doses. I like to press it, but lengthening the days and increasing the dose is not worth it if you can not control hunger and can not sleep well.


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2019)

Any update????


----------



## Colin (Jun 20, 2019)

Date250mgTotalKgLbs07-Jun0087.8193.608-Jun1 pill25087.0191.809-Jun1 pill40787.5192.910-Jun1 pill50787.4192.711-Jun1 pill56987.1192.012-Jun1 pill60987.9193.813-Jun2 pills88388.4194.914-Jun2 pills105688.4194.915-Jun2 pills116688.8195.816-Jun2 pills123489.3196.917-Jun077889.6197.518-Jun049089.1196.419-Jun030988.5195.120-Jun019487.8193.621-Jun012222-Jun07723-Jun04924-Jun03125-Jun01926-Jun01227-Jun08

*UPDATE*
So I'm off DNP and it's slowly getting out of my system. 
I gained a lot of water weight, losing it now, I don't think I lost much fat weight, final update in 3 or 4 days.

It didn't work for me. 
In my opinion I have too much body fat (scale around 27%) and not enough lean mass to really get the most of the DNP. More you have muscles, more you are giving DNP a playground to increase your base metabolism. 
The second reason is that I couldn't handle it. DNP will wipe out your energy, so stronger you are at the gym, longer you can keep up decent sets and flush out calories. 
Third reason the hunger can make you eat a lot more than usual. In a nutshell I ate more calories and lost less with pathetic workouts. F#ck me.
4 days after stopping DNP, I still piss yellow fluo, so yes it takes time to get out of the system. The first two days I was still very lethargic and hungry. 

Going back to plan A without any short cuts: weight lifting everyday (pull-push-legs), calorie deficit and patience. Maybe I'll try again in a few months in better conditions, stronger and leaner.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Hold your horses brother you got another 10 days or so left before that water is gone. Just keep drinking as much as you can. If your pissing yellow now I guessing your dehydrated so get drinking more and some electrolytes. This is one of the reason people yo doses or complain to there supplier they got bunk gear. Let it do it’s thing you figured you got for dnp left in your body are off too.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 20, 2019)

Colin said:


> Date250mgTotalKgLbs07-Jun0087.8193.608-Jun1 pill25087.0191.809-Jun1 pill40787.5192.910-Jun1 pill50787.4192.711-Jun1 pill56987.1192.012-Jun1 pill60987.9193.813-Jun2 pills88388.4194.914-Jun2 pills105688.4194.915-Jun2 pills116688.8195.816-Jun2 pills123489.3196.917-Jun077889.6197.518-Jun049089.1196.419-Jun030988.5195.120-Jun019487.8193.621-Jun012222-Jun07723-Jun04924-Jun03125-Jun01926-Jun01227-Jun08
> 
> *UPDATE*
> So I'm off DNP and it's slowly getting out of my system.
> ...




as Trump said above, def let the water weight fully come off before giving it a huge neg. However, with 27%, look at your last sentence above - you def need to continue with the "no short cuts" approach as that is simply what you should be doing in general if you want to maintain a proper health and loss - lift, eat right, calorie watching, etc. continue that and you'll notice a lot overall in general. you also brought up some good points with the DNP usage - it does make you more hungry, especially at the end b/c your body is pretty much burning at excessive levels. its a mind control game that you have to watch and maintain and know how to work around it in order to really get the best out of it. BUT... you have run your 1st run and know some about it now, dont give up on it in general as it is a great addition but have to go into it knowing and being realistic with it, but additionally have to put in that last part of it - the ongoing lifestyle. not saying dont give yourself some room for "mistakes" and "cheats" as you need these too, sanity goes a long way!

Either way man, you're doing good and researched and asked questions. you are getting some good knowledge about the DNP product overall and seeing some of the pro/cons. but def keep up the water intake and continue to flush it out. you'll see the end result weeks later some times. some take a little longer to fully rid the water, being at higher % will make a difference as well so keep that in mind. you're on the right track man


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 21, 2019)

Colin, There is an error in your analysis, the more fat you have, the more fat you will burn with DNP. Your main problem, the same one of the majority, is that your diet was not adequate, you ate more, thinking that DNP would compensate that excess of food. The brain deceives us and the failure with DNP is always the diet, as long as the product is legitimate. Finally, the body weight alone does not tell all story, you are creating muscle, so definitely measure the diameter of your waist, this is a more realistic measure than body weight.


----------



## Colin (Jun 21, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> Colin, There is an error in your analysis, the more fat you have, the more fat you will burn with DNP. Your main problem, the same one of the majority, is that your diet was not adequate, you ate more, thinking that DNP would compensate that excess of food. The brain deceives us and the failure with DNP is always the diet, as long as the product is legitimate. Finally, the body weight alone does not tell all story, you are creating muscle, so definitely measure the diameter of your waist, this is a more realistic measure than body weight.



My understanding is regardless how much fat you have, the DNP will raise your base metabolism by 12%-15% for every 1mg per kilogram of body weight you are taking daily.
ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2444737/?page=2

 So yes, you can argue if one has more fat, the base metabolism is higher, so the increase is exponential.
Regarding my diet, no, I didn't eat more because I thought this would be compensate by the DNP, I ate more because the cravings were unbearable. Just eating a little more and training a little less because of the lethargy will at some point eliminate the benefits of DNP.
It was a great first experience and I will certainly start again this winter better prepared. Still losing around a pound a day, I will post a final update next week.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome to UndergroundDNP.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

If thats right thats still accumulative so at 1 point you had over 1000mg in your system so at my weigh 118kg that would be 101% increase in metabolism at the lower end of 12%



Colin said:


> My understanding is regardless how much fat you have, the DNP will raise your base metabolism by 12%-15% for every 1mg per kilogram of body weight you are taking daily.
> ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2444737/?page=2
> 
> So yes, you can argue if one has more fat, the base metabolism is higher, so the increase is exponential.
> ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 21, 2019)

Colin said:


> My understanding is regardless how much fat you have, the DNP will raise your base metabolism by 12%-15% for every 1mg per kilogram of body weight you are taking daily.
> ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2444737/?page=2
> 
> So yes, you can argue if one has more fat, the base metabolism is higher, so the increase is exponential.
> ...



that last part is what very true, exactly what i was saying. its not necessarily eating more b/c you think the DNP will negate it...its that the DNP at a rate will eventually tell your body it wants/needs more food and your cravings for just about anything will skyrocket. for example, im a T1D and i dont have a sugar tooth at all, never have...Im legit good with trying a single bite of something brand new and being good (same with pizza...if i want it, craving is satisfied with a bite of crust and a bite right in front of it...done). but towards the end of DNP, i want every piece of cake in site, every darn Snickers bar and thats when you gotta go off. that and like you said, the gym routine eventually bcs very difficult as you get tired so quick and by the time you get 2-3 moderate sets, its time to sleep. but keep up the coming thru the end and see how the final results are, i think youll be happy for a good 1st run. if you run again, youll have a good set to base on how to avoid some situations, additional notes and thoughts on how to set up for a run, and the timing of everything.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 21, 2019)

Colin said:


> My understanding is regardless how much fat you have, the DNP will raise your base metabolism by 12%-15% for every 1mg per kilogram of body weight you are taking daily.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2444737/?page=2 So yes, you can argue if one has more fat, the base metabolism is higher, so the increase is exponential.Regarding my diet, no, I didn't eat more because I thought this would be compensate by the DNP, I ate more because the cravings were unbearable. Just eating a little more and training a little less because of the lethargy will at some point eliminate the benefits of DNP.It was a great first experience and I will certainly start again this winter better prepared. Still losing around a pound a day, I will post a final update next week.


Of course, cravings are unbearable and are a reason why you will not follow your diet. But many people also fall into relaxation and are more flexible with the diet, thinking that the DNP will fix that. As for fat burning, one fact is that the less fat body a person has, the more reluctant is their body to eliminate it.


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

You still alive Colin??


----------



## Colin (Jun 27, 2019)

Hahaha yes, still alive! 


Date250mgTotal KgLbs07-Jun0087.8193.608-Jun1 pill25087.0191.809-Jun1 pill40787.5192.910-Jun1 pill50787.4192.711-Jun1 pill56987.1192.012-Jun1 pill60987.9193.813-Jun2 pills88388.4194.914-Jun2 pills105688.4194.915-Jun2 pills116688.8195.816-Jun2 pills123489.3196.917-Jun077889.6197.518-Jun049089.1196.419-Jun030988.5195.120-Jun019487.8193.621-Jun012287.2192.222-Jun07786.7191.123-Jun04986.4190.524-Jun03186.2190.025-Jun01985.9189.4

In conclusion, yes, DNP can be a great tool if handled with care and patience. You will not see it coming, DNP can go from "not a big deal, I can handle this" to "I got hit by a truck" if you increase too fast your optimum dosage. I will definitely stay at 250mg next time! 
You will have a lot of water retention, and it will flush out within 10 days or more. Be patient!
Cravings and lethargy will hit you at some point, good reason to not increase dosage and just cruise over a longer period with 250mg.  
My weight loss is not spectacular but I don't mind, it was a great experience. I increased my dosage too soon because I made the mistake to not see my fat loss was masked by water retention. Again, be patient, have faith, time will play in your favor.


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2019)

Great log colin and good lessons learnt, hopefully this log will help others out


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 28, 2019)

Great log man. glad you ran it smartly. I maintain it was smart as most people go far beyond what you did on your 1st run b/c they just dont believe it. you felt it and understood how to go with it. Im sure your next one will be even better and its a good bunch mark for ya


----------



## Colin (Jun 28, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Great log man. glad you ran it smartly. I maintain it was smart as most people go far beyond what you did on your 1st run b/c they just dont believe it. you felt it and understood how to go with it. Im sure your next one will be even better and its a good bunch mark for ya



Thanks for your comments! I came here to learn from experienced users and I must say trump and many others are the ones who deserve praises. Without them it would have been a painful experience or worse. 
Incredible brotherhood spirit here, Thanks guys!


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2020)

Tar101 said:


> ve been searching all over the place for some DNP, I’m from the UK, used to get this off a guy from Empire Market. But the site doesn’t exist anymore.
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction to get hold of some?
> 
> ...



Great way to get scammed a 3rd time. Good luck.


----------

